# Vicious Ant Spade DNA75C



## Rob Fisher

I haven't had a Vicious Ant product for a long time and back in my REO days, I was a big fan. When I saw the VA Spade DNA75C I knew it would be for me and was lucky enough to grab a rare Storm Trooper edition from the first batch! Shipping was heavy at $50 but it came in via UPS and was very quick and bypassed customs etc and that was a big win! OK enough chatter let's show some pics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

What should I put on top of the Spade? Well, the Skyfall of course with it's white Siam Drip Tip!

Beautiful DNA75C theme!




Storm Trooper edition Baby! 




Keyring which holds a spare bottle of juice! Nice touch! 




Really comfortable and this squonker is just CLASS all the way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16


----------



## SAVapeGear

Congrats Rob.Stunning !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Beaut @Rob Fisher 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't had a Vicious Ant product for a long time and back in my REO days, I was a big fan. When I saw the VA Spade DNA75C I knew it would be for me and was lucky enough to grab a rare Storm Trooper edition from the first batch! Shipping was heavy at $50 but it came in via UPS and was very quick and bypassed customs etc and that was a big win! OK enough chatter let's show some pics!
> View attachment 137322
> View attachment 137323
> View attachment 137324
> View attachment 137325
> View attachment 137326
> View attachment 137327



Very niccceeee....
Love that VA side emblem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

I really like the way the bottle fits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai

Not very happy with you right now Uncle @Rob Fisher .

Dont suppose a dibs would do any good.

Enjoy mate, stunning mod

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tai said:


> Not very happy with you right now Uncle @Rob Fisher .
> 
> Dont suppose a dibs would do any good.
> 
> Enjoy mate, stunning mod



Hehehe nope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my golly
This is gorgeous @Rob Fisher 
Congrats on such a lovely mod

I've been looking to get a regulated squonker at some point - and this tickles my fancy big time

It looks lovely - I like the blue on the front panel

And the Skyfall on top....
Joh!
What a setup

Probably the best setup I've seen for a long time - and I know it will perform nicely

Wishing you well with it!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Probably the best setup I've seen for a long time - and I know it will perform nicely
> 
> Wishing you well with it!!!



Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! It is indeed a stand out setup... I have used it a lot today and have refilled the bottle 3 times already... and what a breeze that is too! Slides out and the bottle is well designed in that you can hold the neck and unscrew the top without getting juice everywhere... then push it back in! It's probably the best squonk bottle system around along with the Armor and Voyeur! And of course, you get a key ring with it that houses a spare bottle of juice! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! It is indeed a stand out setup... I have used it a lot today and have refilled the bottle 3 times already... and what a breeze that is too! Slides out and the bottle is well designed in that you can hold the neck and unscrew the top without getting juice everywhere... then push it back in! It's probably the best squonk bottle system around along with the Armor and Voyeur! And of course, you get a key ring with it that houses a spare bottle of juice! Boom!



That is brilliant
Waiting for the official Robs Ramblings on the Spade and how it works with the bottle and the Skyfall!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yas786

What a gorgeous mod Rob, I so desperately want a vicious ant mod but until I win the lottery, that’s the only way I’ll be getting one lol. Well other than selling a kidney or lung lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ive seen alot of HE mods of yours Uncle Rob, but this is just stunning!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Wow, that is sexy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vicious Ant just released some more themes for the Spade DNA75C! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Daniel

I swear uncle Rob one of these days I'm going to build up the courage to gooi a "Dislike" your way

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SAVapeGear

Mine Arrived Today !!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Roodt

SAVapeGear said:


> Mine Arrived Today !!!!
> 
> View attachment 138168
> 
> View attachment 138169
> 
> View attachment 138170




Absolutely amazing...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> Mine Arrived Today !!!!
> 
> View attachment 138168
> 
> View attachment 138169
> 
> View attachment 138170



Very Nice.
I'm.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## gifgat

SAVapeGear said:


> Mine Arrived Today !!!!
> 
> View attachment 138168
> 
> View attachment 138169
> 
> View attachment 138170


So nice ,I want one !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

That is *AWESOME *@SAVapeGear
Wishing you well and lots of happy vapes on it!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some pics that were taken in the garden today when the new doors arrived. If anyone has ever wanted a high quality regulated squonker this is the one to get!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Roodt

Rob Fisher said:


> Some pics that were taken in the garden today when the new doors arrived. If anyone has ever wanted a high quality regulated squonker this is the one to get!
> View attachment 140304
> View attachment 140305
> View attachment 140306
> View attachment 140307
> View attachment 140308
> View attachment 140309
> View attachment 140310
> View attachment 140311
> View attachment 140312
> View attachment 140313
> View attachment 140314



I have already told the misses that once i am one year smoke free, that is the mod i am getting to celebrate the anniversary... 

Absolutely love the pearl panel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Roodt said:


> I have already told the misses that once i am one year smoke free, that is the mod i am getting to celebrate the anniversary...
> 
> Absolutely love the pearl panel.



@Roodt I feel you... the Spade DNA75C is one outstanding squonker and probably my most favourite squonker in the whole collection. BTW a little birdie told me a secret... and I'm only mentioning it to you... a certain vendor in Durban will have Spades in stock really soon! If you need a clue they often are the first in SA at getting new goodies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> @Roodt I feel you... the Spade DNA75C is one outstanding squonker and probably my most favourite squonker in the whole collection. BTW a little birdie told me a secret... and I'm only mentioning it to you... a certain vendor in Durban will have Spades in stock really soon! If you need a clue they often are the first in SA at getting new goodies.


Hello @Rob Fisher will this be store front end (website ) or back end HE group 

Really want one of these babies


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> Hello @Rob Fisher will this be store front end (website ) or back end HE group
> 
> Really want one of these babies



@incredible_hullk it will be on their Facebook Page for their High-End section. Send me a FB messenger and I'll add you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> @incredible_hullk it will be on their Facebook Page for their High-End section. Send me a FB messenger and I'll add you.


Thx @Rob Fisher msg sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have to say this was a great buy and I still use it every day! At the moment it's driving the new Hussar Legacy RDA.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

